# Familiar with Gold Coast, Oxnard, CA?



## MinniMedic (Jun 10, 2011)

I recently got called to test with Gold Coast Ambulance out of Oxnard, CA.  I also recently agreed to take a new job.  I was just wondering if anyone was familiar with the usual starting pay for medics at Gold Coast with 4 years experience?  I am simply try to determine the best fit financially for myself.  The recent position I accepted is pretty decent pay with great benefits.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 10, 2011)

they just got bought out by AMR... run 911 in oxnard city EMTs mainly do IFTs.Pretty decent pay lots of experience for medic good shootings and stabbing in the hood.


----------



## terrible one (Jun 10, 2011)

starting is around mid 40s, not sure how much more for experienced medics


----------



## MinniMedic (Jun 10, 2011)

*thanks for the input*

Did not know they got bought out by AMR.  Did they get enveloped under the Ventura County wing, or are they still going to operate as Oxnard city?  

And mid 40's starting out?  Really?  Thats pretty decent.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 10, 2011)

terrible where do you work?


----------



## terrible one (Jun 11, 2011)

They have 4 stations in Oxnard, however, when the county gets busy they do move ups and run calls wherever they are needed.
I work PT in Ventura County.


----------



## MinniMedic (Jun 13, 2011)

*thanks*

BTW...any clue to the schedule they usually run?


----------



## terrible one (Jun 13, 2011)

Same as Ventura County FD


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jun 13, 2011)

I've heard medics start much higher than that, in fact, it's the reason I guy I know left AMR Ventura to go to Gold Coast.

It's where I'd like to get in once I'm done with school.


----------



## terrible one (Jun 14, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> I've heard medics start much higher than that, in fact, it's the reason I guy I know left AMR Ventura to go to Gold Coast.
> 
> It's where I'd like to get in once I'm done with school.




AMR Ventura and Gold Coast Oxnard are the same company. I.E. They're paid the same. And no one in their right mind would go from Ventura to Oxnard to work.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jun 14, 2011)

terrible one said:


> AMR Ventura and Gold Coast Oxnard are the same company. I.E. They're paid the same. And no one in their right mind would go from Ventura to Oxnard to work.




Yeah, I know it's under the EMSC corp, but you can't do an internal transfer, you actually have to apply and test.

Only people not in their right mind would leave Ventura? Maybe you give it too much credit. The guy said he was going to start higher at a higher rate at Gold Coast than he was currently making at AMR (this was before the buyout anyways). Plus, he hated his partner.


----------



## terrible one (Jun 23, 2011)

Reason no one in their right mind would go to Gold Coast from AMR Ventura is because they run you ragged at Gold Coast. The longest working medic has been there around 5/6 years comparred to AMR Ventura where many retire as working medics. Before the economy went south Gold Coast couldn't keep enough medics to staff their rigs. They frequently had supervisors jumping on to staff their units.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 23, 2011)

i am with terrible one on this. your friend lied to you. nobody goes to goldcoast from AMR. the pay will be similar, however i dont think they are union like AMR, starting medic at AMR makes 45,500 so it will be similar. 4 years experience you may make closer to 50k. i can tell you there are no career medics at GC, they ALL transfer to AMR. yes you can internal transfer, all divisions make you take the test and interview.


----------



## msoda (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking of moving to the county and possibly applying to GC or another provider as an EMT-B... I've got some family there and my current job's (non-ems) HQ is in Hueneme anyways. They are probably closing shop within the next year and I figure that's a good time to switch to EMS. Any Basic openings in Ventura County or am I SOL?

- Mike


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jun 23, 2011)

Basic openings are even harder to come by than medic spots.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 23, 2011)

msoda not even worth a shot its like winning the lottery.


----------



## msoda (Jun 26, 2011)

What about like Lifeline or something? I can wait months -- I have a job now, so it's not a problem waiting for an opening.

PS. If you got any idea of a company anywhere from Central CA to Socal that usually has openings for B's, it'd be cool if you could let me know.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jun 27, 2011)

Santa Barbara hired not too long ago, give the HR a call and see what's up. They seem to hire more than the others.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 13, 2011)

*Schedule*

Anybody here know what days are the 12hr shifts?


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> Santa Barbara hired not too long ago, give the HR a call and see what's up. They seem to hire more than the others.



This could be a bad sign


----------



## jackpot (Nov 13, 2011)

? Why a bad sign?


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2011)

jackpot said:


> ? Why a bad sign?



Could mean high turnover due to bad working conditions


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 14, 2011)

jackpot said:


> Anybody here know what days are the 12hr shifts?



Everyday.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> Santa Barbara hired not too long ago, give the HR a call and see what's up. They seem to hire more than the others.



I'd imagine quite a few ETOHs in SB between UCSB and SBCC. I bet Isla Vista gets interesting though, plus you can't beat scantily clad college girls runnin' around


----------



## terrible one (Nov 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'd imagine quite a few ETOHs in SB between UCSB and SBCC. I bet Isla Vista gets interesting though, plus you can't beat scantily clad college girls runnin' around



I believe santa barbara county fire department runs Isla Vista after UCSB disbanned their ambulance program


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that's a bummer.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think you'll hear AMR employees complain about not having to transport drunk college students at 4am every weekend.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

Very true.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'd imagine quite a few ETOHs in SB between UCSB and SBCC. I bet Isla Vista gets interesting though, plus you can't beat scantily clad college girls runnin' around



I was in IV during Halloween, let me tell you boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!

Lots and Lots of intoxicated persons being transported, half didn't have clothes on(or not the right amount of clothes on)

And I have never seen streets so packed and so full of puke and booze


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

I tested for SBCFD, Did horrible on the Math. Hardest Math test I had ever taken, even harder than my college math class test. I wasn't sure if I had accidently signed up to take the test for hydrolic engineer or what.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> I was in IV during Halloween, let me tell you boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> Lots and Lots of intoxicated persons being transported, half didn't have clothes on(or not the right amount of clothes on)
> 
> And I have never seen streets so packed and so full of puke and booze



And I've been here for 22 years of my life.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> And I've been here for 22 years of my life.



Then you know a lot better than I!

Closest thing I know to it is Pacific Beach


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> And I've been here for 22 years of my life.



A small insight into DV's lifestyle? h34r:


----------



## jackpot (Nov 18, 2011)

Sooo... does anyone know if Gold Coast day cars are: Mon, Tues, Wed every other Thurs and/or Fri Sat Sun every other Thurs?


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 18, 2011)

call and ask, if your schedule is that picky maybe you should look else where.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 18, 2011)

jackpot said:


> sooo... Does anyone know if gold coast day cars are: Mon, tues, wed every other thurs and/or fri sat sun every other thurs?



*Everyday!*


----------

